# mahindra 5500 plastic in oil pan



## wsmanning (Sep 16, 2012)

Has anyone changed their oil and found pieces of hard plastic in it. I can not find anyone that knows what it is.


----------



## drillchart (Jul 29, 2012)

Not in a tractor but in a car. The cam gear was coming apart. I would venture to guess that there may be a plastic or nylon gear in the engine that may have chipped.


----------



## tractormanbill (Oct 1, 2012)

It is probably the plastic hyd. pump drive spider and I have them listed under www.billstractor.net.
Tractorman Bill


----------

